# Is Lowes done w/ Laticrete?



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Stopped by Lowes today. Walking down the isle I see all these bags of Thinset and what not that I didn't recognize. Being nosy, I see what is going on in the tile isle. They pulled ALL Laticrete products and are replacing w/ TEC brand thinsets. I didn't even see any Laticrete thinsets on clearance!!!

What gives? Anyone have any experience w/ TEC brand thinsets? I don't like it, but Lowes was the only local place to pick up Laticrete thinset. I'm really kind of bummed.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

They sell almost the double price..that is why I keep always one 252 white bag in stock..


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow! I haven't seen a change here... there are some tec products but the Laticrete stuff is abundant. I get 253R and Sure Set there for pinch situations and use the Multipurpose (252) for under replacement tubs. If this happens it would be pretty surprising since the sell boat loads of mega bond and the mega bond additive to the experimenting diy/schluter rookies :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Lowes out here sells Mapei.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Here they sell Laticrete and Mapei..


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I see Mapei.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

lati out this way...


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Lowes here dropped Laticrete a few years ago. They are primarily Mapei here. The only thing they keep from Laticrete is Spectralock, which is odd considering Mapei has their version now too.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

Lowes in Indy dropped Laticrete about two years ago give or take. They now stock Mapei I think is what I noticed the other day.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

More than anything I'm a little pissy that they didn't have the old stock on clearance before they changed brands. I would have loaded up. I've heard good things about TEC though.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

My supplier dropped mapei, and went to tec. Call tec, they will send a packet on all their thinsets.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

lowes up here sells all laticrete, altho i've used alot of the tec stuff. I've never found a problem with it. just a bit higher pricepoint.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ISM37 said:


> lowes up here sells all laticrete, altho i've used alot of the tec stuff. I've never found a problem with it. just a bit higher pricepoint.


Higher than Laticrete? :blink:


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Higher than Laticrete? :blink:


believe it or not. around here. yes.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Higher than Laticrete? :blink:


Here too when talking about high end stuff. Some of the tec sets are great, some not so much. Anything is better than mega bond. We used to use tec grout and grout boost, but now its all urethane and kerdi set, until they start carrying noble at the supply house.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

HandyHails said:


> More than anything I'm a little pissy that they didn't have the old stock on clearance before they changed brands. I would have loaded up. I've heard good things about TEC though.


They probably shipped it to a different location or its sitting in the back for their subs to use


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2010)

*LATICRETE products*

Dear Josh, 

Unfortunately Lowes has decided to switch to TEC products in a small number of their stores in your area. You can always visit our website www.laticrete.com and click on our distributor locator - just type in your zip code and it will provide you a list of many distributors carrying the LATICRETE brand. 

You can also provide your zipcode and I'll be more than happy to assist you.

Warm regards,
[email protected]


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info and stopping by, Anita.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

I've noticed differences in product lines even among stores in the same city.

In Indy, they have switched to Mapei.... but fortunately for us they still carry the mini-units of SpectraLock.

We rely on them on a fairly regular basis when we run just a bit short.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2010)

Anytime! I would like to invite everyone to join LATICRETE on facebook http://www.facebook.com/LATICRETE - it's a great place to meet people in tile and stone installation industry and we are always there to answer your questions. 
You can also share pictures of your projects using LATICRETE products and... yes, we do have lots of give aways 

Have a nice week everyone,
[email protected]


----------

